# Underground service lateral



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Look into something like this. http://www.kraloyfittings.com/Content/Products/Product.aspx?ProductId=51

..and yes, it is possible that that secondary is pulled rather tight. You'll have to take a look.

You may be able to excavate by hand and expose 6 or so feet of the conduit and pull it back up.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

I haven't seen those before, that's pretty neat. This is actually my parents home where this has happened and was hoping it would be an easy repair and not cost a fortune. Guess I won't know until I dig into it. Thanks.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would disconnect at the meter base, and install an expansion coupling after digging the conduit up. You will need the point of the underground turn to be brought back up.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

backstay said:


> I would disconnect at the meter base, and install an expansion coupling after digging the conduit up. You will need the point of the underground turn to be brought back up.


That's one thing I was wondering, is if I needed to dig up and replace the entire sweep.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

3xdad said:


> Look into something like this. http://www.kraloyfittings.com/Content/Products/Product.aspx?ProductId=51


This link is to a whole product catalog. Which "thing" were you referring to???


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

if you did down to the elbow you can just push it back up--maybe


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mikewillnot said:


> This link is to a whole product catalog. Which "thing" were you referring to???


Two year old thread.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

oh well


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wow look at this, there actually is a pipe stretcher! 










http://www.kraloyfittings.com/Content/Products/Product.aspx?ProductId=50


----------

